# Cambridge biology events, Sat 17th June 2017



## Copepod (Jun 17, 2017)

Late notice, l acknowledge.

Two free events in Cambridge today:

Laboratory of Molecular Biology Open Day, Addenbrookes Hospital site, 10am to 4pm (last entry 3.30pm) Talks, guided tours, treasure hunts, hands on activities etc. 4th floor canteen open for visitors, fantastic views!

Cambridge Natural History Society Conversazione (exhibition), Cambridge University Zoology Dept, beside Natural History Museum (currently closed for renovation), Downing Street, 10am to 5pm. Living and preserved animals and plants, plus geology, conservation etc. Refreshments available.


----------

